# Barn fire.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well today has officially sucked. I wake up this morning to a phone call at 5:30 from my Step-mom saying “The barn’s on fire, we need your help with the horses!” So I jumped out of bed and threw on clothes to get up there. By the time I got there, the barn was almost completely engulfed. The firemen were doing their best to just keep it under control because it was beyond trying to put it out. My customer horses on the south side of the barn were getting just enough heat and smoke to be scared out of their wits and uncatchable. So for lack of better options, I dropped the fencing in their pens and turned them out into the pasture. Fortunately, there were no animals inside the barn so there was no loss of life and no injury (to people or animals). However, the barn is a total loss. In a way I am glad that it happened last night instead of tonight because we just got a load of hay today and there would have been about $1000 worth of hay stacked in the barn. Instead, we only lost half a bale. The firefighters were able to keep control of the blaze enough to protect the tack room, for the most part. The ceiling did get burned through a bit and as a result, all our saddles and tack ended up with some smoke damage and a bit of water damage from the hoses but they show no ill effects from the heat. A bit of cleaning and airing out and they should be fine. The harness room was not so lucky though, every bit of harness that we had, including that for the horses, was completely destroyed. It looks like John and Bess are going to get to enjoy an extended vacation until we can get them some new harness, but frankly, that isn’t at the top of our priority list at this particular moment.

While I didn’t fully understand how a loss like this can be so depressing, it really makes me appreciate the community that I live in. Within minutes of the fire dept being paged, every firefighter within 20 miles (whether working our town or not) was on their way to lend a hand however they could. A dear friend from Oklahoma came over in his pickup and brought his big stock trailer just in case we needed it. After all was said and done, one of the firemen had his wife bring us all something to eat and bottles of water. Everyone that drove past, including strangers, would stop to see if they could lend a hand. All day, tons of people from town (even people that don’t like my family) were dropping by to see if everyone was okay and if there was anything they could do to help. The outpouring of love and support is a bit overwhelming and I’m still kinda in shock. Every moment since I got the call, I thank heaven that all the animals were outside because if they had been in the barn, there would have been no chance for them to survive.






















































































































This is the ceiling above the tack room (you can see the bars on the door at the bottom).



















Please, I won’t ask for your prayers because we are going to be okay, I simply ask that you *give a hug and a kiss to your family and beloved animal friends*. It only takes one moment for an unfortunate accident to turn into a horrific tragedy. We were lucky, not everybody is. Be thankful for everything that you have and don’t take anything for granted.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Im glad everyone is okay! It is amazing how people will come together when someone needs it. people amaze me everyday by being so kind.
 it really does make your appreciate your family,friends and animals. again, glad no one was hurt! and i hope you can get up and running again soon


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im so thankful that every one is okay! What a terrible thing to happen! **HUGS** if I can help in any way, let me know!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh... *smrobs* I am at a complete loss for words. I am glad that everyone is okay. What a shock. I hope things return to normal asap for you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I feel much better about the whole thing now than I did this morning. On the way to go get hay, Dad and I discussed plans for a new, smaller barn that will be more practical for what we're doing now. Only really bad thing I see coming out of this is that my horses will likely be scared of my smokey smelling saddle for a while LOL.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That is just scary thinking about what could have happened. Thank G-d you and everybody else is ok, and it is always a wonder how people can pull together in a time of crisis. *Hugs*


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm also very sorry for your loss, but so glad that you, your guys, and your boarders guys are ok. I give my guys hugs and kisses several times a day, and couldn't imagine being without them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh dear. I am SO sorry, but am also so glad all living things are ok. There is something to be thankful for there, for sure. I cannot imagine how frightening it had to be. **hugs**


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, it was scary for sure. Still is a little bit because it is still smoldering and will probably continue to do so for a couple of days. Unfortunately, we only have a small volunteer fire department and they don't have a lot of the nifty gadgets that bigger city departments have. And, most of them also have normal jobs so it isn't like they can just leave a truck to hang around 'in case' it starts back up. So we will be watching closely until it has cooled down enough to go ahead and finish the demolishing and have it hauled off.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I am so glad everything and everyone is ok! If we can help in any way, please PM me! I cannot imagine dealing with that!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! How horrible. So many times I try to tell my daughter how life can change in a blink of an eye when your least expecting it. She's 17, so she just rolls her eyes and says, "Oh mom, you just worry too much." I'm so glad that everyone there and all the animals were safe and sound from the fire. (((((BIG HUGS))))) being sent your way and if you need anything just holler.

Ps. We have a volunteer fire dept too. My hubby is part of it, and while just ordinary men during the day, they don't hesitate to become heroic firefighters when the need arises. Volunteer firefighters are amazing men. Cudos to them!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my gosh!! smrobs i am so sorry, HUGS. im so glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

So glad that no one was hurt!!!! I can't imagine. Sending good thoughts to you anyway! I can only imagine how stressful it must be. Hang in there!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow that's tough I hope yo guys had fire insurance. I'm soo glad that no lives where lost or injured . Goodluck PM me as well if there's anything that I can do to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys but we are incredibly fortunate. Just got the first bit of good news. Dad talked to the insurance guy this morning and he will be there within the next couple of days to evaluate and since it was a total loss, it looks like they are gonna cut us a check right then for the coverage of the barn itself. We are going to spend the next few days taking inventory of everything that was destroyed or is ruined beyond recovery, including harness, tack, and everything else that was being stored in there. After we figure all that out, they will get us another check to cover the losses there too. That makes me feel much better about being able to get started on plans for a new barn without worrying about having to come up with $20,000-$30,000 out of pocket. Talk about finally being able to breathe a sigh of relief.

I really appreciate ya'lls concern and support, and it looks like everything is going to work out okay.

((((((Hugs)))))) Back to all of you too.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...I am so thankful that everyone turned out okay. Barn fires are the stuff of nightmares. I wish I could give you a hug, that is just so darn terrifying!
Great to hear how the community rallied together to help. I can get cynical about people these days but stuff like this is a good reminder that there is still a heck of a lot of good in this world, still.

What do you have in mind for the new barn?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Something much smaller that will have kindof an overhang where the horses in the pens can run inside. Since we don't have show horses anymore (haven't for more than 10 years), we don't have a need for box stalls. They are too much work to keep a horse in and having more room is better for the horse anyway. It will be more like a large run-in shed with an enclosed tack room. You can bet here in a few weeks/months when it's finished, I will be posting the crap out of some pictures.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to it. We have been ruminating about barn designs and the run-in type with tack room is one of the more favourable choices, given our space. 
Out with the old, in with the new, as they say...only wish it hadn't occurred in such a traumatic fashion for you!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing the new barn!! When I use to live in NM, I boarded my horse in a barn that I really loved. I would like to build something like that here for my horses. (on a smaller scale.)

Ps..if you need someone to air out your saddle, send it this way. I'll be more than happy to use..err..air it out for you! :twisted:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh!

I'm glad you all are okay. I'ts amazing how people can find their community spirit when something like that happens. Still very sorry for it that this had to happen.

Looking forward to pictures of the new barn too.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your barn! I know that a loss of any kind warrants thre grief process.... let me know if I can help.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Now that the initial shock has kinda worn off, I am starting to get a bit excited about the new barn. Turns out that the tack room got it a little worse than I thought and some of the older saddles that weren't really being used but were stored against the wall are likely beyond what a little wash and oil can fix . 3 of them are for sure okay and 2 are for sure goners. The others, I will wait for dad to determine what he wants to do with them since those are his. I hate feeling selfish like this but my 2 saddles were the ones that seem to have suffered the least amount of damage, just some discoloration from the soot and nothing else. I don't know if it was because of their location in the tack room or the fact that the leather is newer and better cared for. I spent all day washing and oiling the saddles that I think might be salvageable and washing out some of the saddle pads so we can at least get back to riding. Hopefully the green horses won't be freaked out too bad by the lingering smoke smell on everything LOL.

Some of those saddles that are ruined were custom made for Dad when he was still big into showing and roping. I might hang onto the trees out of them and when I have enough cash to swing it, have a new saddle or 2 made on the old trees. He sure could use it, even his good saddle is so beat up and worn from so many years on horses every day and breaking colts that it needs replaced anyway.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm glad everything is ok smrobs. You are one of my favorite people on this forum, I love reading your posts. And drooling over your horses. lol. I think the idea about your dad's saddles is wonderful. I'm sure he'd really appreciate it. Our barn is kind of like what yall are planning on building. Our actual barn area is used for storage and tack and tractors. There's a lean-to attached across the long side of the barn where we have 2 stalls for when a horse or cow needs to be stalled. The stalls attach to a turn out as well.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG!! I just saw this thread! I am so sorry for the loss of your barn. What a scary event. i am glad no one was in the barn at the time and I can imagine how scary it was for the client horses because they were right next to it...closer than any of the others. Wow I am in shock...I guess because I have been there...man that sucks. Well I will be thinking about you guys and let me know if there is anything I can do!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, Stacie. Yeah, it was pretty scary for the poor guys. Dad tried to catch the big sorrel gelding and got run over by him :?. Thankfully, it was really simple to take the panels apart.

At this point, there isn't much that anybody can do. I am working on getting the tack cleaned up as best I can while we wait for the rubble to stop smoldering. I got back into town about 10 tonight and just because, I swung by. There were still some flames down at the far end of it so I got to play fireman again with the water hose LOL. I guess that's just what happens when fire gets down in those 8x8 posts that were all over the place in there.

Maybe next time you come up, we'll have a new and improved barn that will be much better.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh wow he is a big gelding too! I would love to come and see the new digs when yall are done  I am just glad yall are safe and of course all of the horses. Were any of the dogs hurt?? Do they know how it started yet?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We have no idea how it started. We can speculate but that would be all it was because it is so demolished, even a fire marshal wouldn't be able to pinpoint a starting point. All it would take was one little spark to send the whole thing up as dry as it was inside there, especially all the wood there was inside. For now, we are just accepting it as a "Well, shoot. Sometimes things just happen" type deal. Fortunately, we had taken all the dogs out and had them either in the big stock trailer or chained around it. It gets so hot in the barn in the summer, we often take all the dogs out so that they can get some air flow that just isn't there inside.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I figured they weren't around because when I picked up Lucy they were more interested in laying around in the dirt around the house  Can't say I blame them. That is so true about how quick they start. We have had a lot of grass fires lately and the VFDs around here have been working so hard. I am glad things are looking up with the new plans and insurance.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, missed this thread until today.

I am so sorry about your barn. What a blessing that there was no loss of life.

Glad to hear that the insurance company is cooperating too.


Do you have before barn photos? It is hard to imagine what the barn was like before when all you see is a pile of burnt wood and metal.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened but I'm glad everyone is ok. I've had 2 friends lose barns & animals to fire and it is so horrible. This is absolutely my worst fear.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh smrobs I am so sorry that you had to go through that! Hopefully everything is going to work out just wonderfully for you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. AB, I don't really have many good pictures of it before. I should talk to my Mom and see if she'll loan me her pix to scan. She took pictures while they were building it so they are much better than anything I have.

I'll go ahead and post what I have though. It is mostly just pictures of horses where the barn happens to be in the background.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, it was big.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, for an individual barn (not a boarding barn) it kinda is. It had 20 stalls, but when it was built, Dad was big in the training and show world and always had every stall full.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.. Definitely lucky that there were no animals in the barn! We do not stall our horses at night for this very reason.. We recently lost our barn in a tornado this past July, so its a good precaution, in my opinion (all of our animals were fine as well). Hopefully you enjoy the rebuilding process! I know I have so far.. At least the planning anyway. The waiting is a little less fun. ha ha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it turns out that we lost more stuff than we thought. All the bridles and everything are okay (or at least will be when I get all the soot cleaned off and get them oiled up) but 4 saddles are for sure ruined and there are 2 more that are damaged, a little crispy in certain areas, but still mostly functional so we are waiting to see what the insurance adjuster says about them. Our old show rawhide bosal and horsehair reins were a loss as well :sad:. We went through and inventoried everything that was lost and the total was a little over $23,000 in just tack and equipment :shock:. I nearly **** and fell in it. I knew we had a bunch of stuff but I didn't think there was that much or that replacing it would be so expensive.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*GASP* That's aweful! I'm so so sorry that happened! I have both snoring dogs on either side of me and I'll give my horses a hug tomorrow since I can't get out to them today. I have them lots of lovings yesterday though. 

I'm so glad no one was in the barn! I'm glad you'll be ok! 
*big hug to you and everyone else*

I'm so glad the insurance is going to come through with it.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Well, it turns out that we lost more stuff than we thought. All the bridles and everything are okay (or at least will be when I get all the soot cleaned off and get them oiled up) but 4 saddles are for sure ruined and there are 2 more that are damaged, a little crispy in certain areas, but still mostly functional so we are waiting to see what the insurance adjuster says about them. Our old show rawhide bosal and horsehair reins were a loss as well :sad:. We went through and inventoried everything that was lost and the total was a little over $23,000 in just tack and equipment :shock:. I nearly **** and fell in it. I knew we had a bunch of stuff but I didn't think there was that much or that replacing it would be so expensive.


Sorry for that... a kind of relapse again.


----------

